# advice please



## smokinman (Jan 28, 2003)

ok, here's the deal...i love food...i love cooking...i love talking and writing about food and cooking...but i hate working in resturaunts (sp)...maybe if i owned the place it would be different...i'm currently working on my ma in foods with my thesis being a cookbook...i'd also like to get my aas in culinary arts...should i take a break from the grad work to get the ca degree and then continue the ma?...or should i wait until after my ma; that way i can use what i learn to revise my thesis into what will be a hopefully publishable cookbook...i'd appreciate any feedback from you guys...especially those who have done something similar to my approach...thanks in advance


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What do you want to do when you grow up?   Please, I don't mean that in a nasty way -- but seriously, what do you plan for after you finish the thesis and turn it into a publishable cookbook. Write more cookbooks? Write food articles on a freelance basis? Get on the staff of a food magazine or website? Something else entirely?

I love school (BA, MBA, AOS in Culinary Arts and Restaurant Management, and I'm about to take a couple of courses in Editing), but it has to be for a purpose. What's yours?

Let's talk!


----------



## smokinman (Jan 28, 2003)

sorry its taken me so long to reply...i appreciate your time...i'm really trying to keep my options open as to the career path...i'd like to make a living just writing cookbooks and freelance writing, but i know that may not be possible as i first start out...my backup is to teach cooking at the college level...i'll be more than qualified for that...


----------

